# Alone in the Windy City



## Mabombix (Mar 8, 2019)

Hi there! I'm Maeve, a 19 year old trans woman who just got thrown out of her family home. I don't really have an interesting story aside from that, but I figure that's not super uncommon on this forum. I'm an amateur cartoonist and guitarist, and I'm looking for squats in or around Chicago that could take me in while I figure myself out. Looking forward to interacting with you all!


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Mar 8, 2019)

Do you have any gear? Did you live with yer parents in Chicago prior to them kicking you out? Providing more info would help a bit. *it's mighty cold in Chicago still you might want to find a homeless shelter to keep warm in. Generally speaking you arnt just going to find people who are willing to show you their squat and take care of you while you figure yerself out. *


----------



## Mabombix (Mar 8, 2019)

SlankyLanky said:


> Do you have any gear? Did you live with yer parents in Chicago prior to them kicking you out? Providing more info would help a bit. *it's mighty cold in Chicago still you might want to find a homeless shelter to keep warm in. Generally speaking you arnt just going to find people who are willing to show you their squat and take care of you while you figure yerself out. *


I have layers, so I shouldn't freeze, and I did live with my parents. I'm not asking anyone to take care of me, I just need somewhere to rest my head for the night while I figure myself out on my own. I'm looking at homeless shelters too, but the ones I've called haven't picked up the phone.


----------



## noothgrush (Mar 8, 2019)

Good luck resting your head in a shelter. At least it will keep you warm though.


----------



## Deleted member 24727 (Mar 8, 2019)

Stay strong. Our wishes for the best for you are with you. You got to where you are from somewhere else, and you'll get to somewhere else from where you are.


----------

